# New Predator Hunter



## Colorado Luckydog (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm new to predator hunting and just started last year. I have propably set up six times to call. I have managed to call two coyotes in but did not get a shot. I managed to kill my first yote this year by bringing my .243 to the goose pit. He never saw that coming!!LOL. Anyway, I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I joined a new club with some great properties and also picked up a couple of huge ranches in eastern Colorado. Next year we are going to concentrate on predator hunting and give up a little on the waterfowl hunting. I'm looking forward to learning and also contributing as much as possible on this site.

Bryan


----------



## nu2yotes (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome to predatortalk. I am new here too and am picking up alot of good hints.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome, Bryan. Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcom to PredatorTalk....

Bryan, hunting predators can be very addictive... with you being in Colorado.. Your in Prime country to become addicted... Spend some time calling... Your going to get alot of no responses, or responses and you may have not seen them before they saw you... Keep at.. and good luck...

Mike


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

a lot of yote in colorado be calm when you see them don't get in a hurry. i hunt alot of prop in easteren colo. maybe we'll meet up in the field someday. i have killed 36 this year.


----------



## Rhasputin (Mar 4, 2010)

Tracking this post.


----------



## ASM (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm new as well..welcome

Jeff


----------



## Colorado Luckydog (Feb 24, 2010)

dirtnap said:


> a lot of yote in colorado be calm when you see them don't get in a hurry. i hunt alot of prop in easteren colo. maybe we'll meet up in the field someday. i have killed 36 this year.


I just picked up a ranch in Northeast Colorado. I'm looking forward to next season.

Thanks for the welcome you guys!!


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome to predator huntin' Bryan.


----------



## MISSISSIPPIDOG (Mar 7, 2010)

New myself in Mississippi but I am an addict already!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to Predator Talk. I am sure you will enjoy and learn. I have been doing this for over 30 years and have already picked up a trick or two.


----------



## crazy coyote (Mar 11, 2010)

hello bryan welcome to the site im new here to. lots of knowledgable info around here.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

every time I go out I learn something new, so we are all new it seems.........welcome


----------



## dnelson (Mar 22, 2010)

welcome luckydog ! im new here as well! best of luck to ya!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome Bryan, glad you could make it.


----------

